# Fishing memorys.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have no Idea of the year we first started taking our cane poleâs hanging on the side of moms 1947 Studebaker commander and driving down an old logging trail to the back side of a lake. For several years it was just wood land pasture land a bit down the shore. Rob and I would strip down to our BVDâs then wade out stand in the water up to our waist fishing. Sometime later on we would drive down the road side of the lake and wade along the shore line fishing. Back in those days the cottages were mostly owned by retired local folks and having a couple of young boys wading & fishing was nothing to get your shorts in a bunch about. Now days many of those cottages are gone replaced with big fancy homes owned by down staters all around that lake. I have been yelled at by those people while in my canoe 30 yards off the shore line for being anywhere near *their LAKE*. There is a public access boat launch on the lake so it is open to the public. 
Another lake we would go to after they made a logging road then it was up graded to a county road. This lake was deep just 3 feet off the shore line, it was also cold and clear. It was a nice lake to fish, with small mouth bass, perch, sun fish, blue gills and specks (crappie)as we called them and rainbow trout. We being farm boys only had the chance to go fishing after a rain storm stopped the putting up of hay for a day or so or maybe after a rain when it was off and on scattered showers still. We had a many treat type tasty meals with the fish we caught. Every so often on the way to or from the lakes with mom we would come across a snapping turtle, Mom would get it in the trunk of the car then butcher it at home. Now that was a treat I loved the different light and dark meats and the way mom used to fix it. When Rob and I became young men and had a boat or a couple of them we would fish many of the other lakes with in a 25 mile radius of the farm. Hicks, Sunrise remained our favorite but Rose Lake also got some attention from us then. 
I have fished many of Michiganâs UP and lower lakes in my life time and have some happy memories from many but the ones closest to home still hold most of those happy memories. 
Dad didnât like catching bull heads I think the very first time I heard him yelling to cut the line was after he caught a bull head on Hicks lake. I can still see mom face all lit up a bright red with happiness from all the fish she would catch on a good day off the bank of any lake. 


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Night fishing a favorite pass time.*
Was a warm July night Humidity was not high so was a perfect tee shirt wearing night. I already had the Jeep hooked to my boat trailer and all the fishing gear loaded in the boat. We drove to Rose Lake a large lake in the area that has a lot of boat traffic during the day. We got to the launch, made sure the drain plug was in the boat, have left it out a time or two and had to run around till the water drained and then put the plug in wasting fishing time and having wet feet all night. Guess it was about 11:30 by the time the boat was off the trailer and in the water, was dark as hades as we slowly motored across the lake to a swampy shore line area with no cabins on the shore line and plenty of lily pads for day time cover for the fish. We were after bass and had learned a black jitter bug was a good lure to start with and a crazy crawler would also work. For some reason a red and white jitter bug worked also. We got to the edge of the lily pads and Rob was ready to make the first cast. He was reeling back in at a steady blup blup of the bug when it sounded like someone had thrown a cement block on top of his lure. That is what we were waiting for that sucking sound and that one was from a big old bass. It didnât get on the hooks that cast but a bit later maybe two casts later he had a battle royal going on. It was a big bass for the area at 4.5 pounds. We worked that area over till we were only getting tiny bulps from small bass. We slowly worked our way along the shore line casting between boat docks and catching many a big bass. They like to move in those areas at night to feed on the small minnows that hang out under those docks. We worked around about half the lake total going along the west shore line till we got back to the boat launch. By then we had 5 good sized bass on the stringer between the two of us and released probably another 15 or 20 of them for being too big for good eating or too small like a pound maybe. We had even caught some perch and blue gills. Those got let go also unless they were really big. Night fishing on that lake was the best way to fish; normally on any lake after dark we would be alone. The only exception was Sun Rise lake but there was a lot of shore line where we were along and most of the Trout fishing was done from the south and west bank and some in boats just off those shore lines for some reason. 

 Al


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

As a kid I fished the river that ran through our farm and the farm pond at the neighbors. The river had rainbow trout and suckers (yes we ate the suckers). 3 miles up stream was the falls, above that were cutthroat trout, small but very tasty. In the fall there was a steelhead run. The pond had large mouth bass, trout and bluegill. I fished nearly everyday, year around....James


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Good stories. We lived in northern IN but vacationed every summer in northern Michigan when I was a kid. Mom, Dad & six kids in a station wagon with a little jon boat on top, pulling a pop up camper. Some of the different places we camped and stayed at include; Beaver island, Glen lake, Portage lake, lake Skegemog and Traverse bay. 

We did the same with our own kids and still vacation and fish northern Michigan quite a bit, but stay in a cottage these days rather than camping. Boat traffic is a little worse than it used to be and many of the cottages have been replaced by big homes, but it's still awfully nice water and good fishing. On weekdays, boat traffic is minimal.

I've still got about four of the old bamboo cane poles in garage that i started the kids out fishing with. May have to let the grandson try one out this weekend


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fishing the beaver ponds.​ While wading a beaver pond shore line jump shooting ducks I started seeing all kinds of fish as I worked along the shore. I make a mental note to self to return before the pond iced up and try my hand at catching some fish. A few weeks later with nothing else going on Rob and I put a couple fishing rods in the jeep and drove back down a logging trail to get close to the beaver pond. Walking a deer trail about 3 hundred yards got us to the pond where we donned our chest waders rigged a 1/8 once feathered jig to the line and rummaged in the leaves on the shore for some crawlers to spice the jig with. We quickly got into some great fishing, pulling perch after perch out of there most in the 10 to 12 inch range. I donât think it took a half hour to get a limit of perch and also a sampling of blue gills and sun fish. We worked our way along the shore line making sure of our footing as the beaver are known to dig deeper channels in the bottom to gather mud and also to make a deeper way to drag branches of popple into the water. We caught a good sampling of Pike and bass also. After about 2.5 hours we decided to stop fishing and go clean what we had kept. 
That winter my brother and Rob and one of his friends went back there Ice fishing, something I didnât do and now only with a shanty. They spent the whole day fishing that pond and a bit smaller one above it and caught nothing.
Spring cane and we hit the stream the head waters of the middle branch river to spear suckers. They were plentiful and I really like caned suckers. We had worked our way nearly up to the beaverâs dam one night when we decided the best and fastest way to our Jeep was to walk the deer trail to the logging trail and out to the road where we had parked next to the road bridge over the river. When we got to the beaver dam we found that the suckers were stacked up there and attempting to get over the beaver dam. That prompted an idea so after returning home and cleaning the suckers we had and gotten some sleep we returned to the dam with our bows set up for shooting rough fish that afternoon. Boy the shooting was good had a great time and gathered another good supply of canning and smoking fish. 
Since we had seen and caught small pike in there we decided to try to catch some bigger stuff. Figured the best bet was live bait Minnows. Took a trap back there and put it in to return the next day and have minnows to use. That Idea worked real well for us. There was one fish we believe that would take a 3 inch minnow with the treble hooks just in front of the minnows dorsal fin that we never did land. Rob bought a reel and a heavy rod so he could run 30 pound test line and that fish always managed to break the line off after a bit of a fight. I swear that fish had a knife down there with it just for cutting line. Never did in my life fishing there see it.
So that one beaver pond got us to finding and fishing many more from around home to the UP of Michigan. I have a short 15 foot canoe I take for the smaller ponds and a 17 footer I use on the bigger ponds.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

About 1978 we took our annual fishing trip to Canada the party consisted of Mom & Dad brother Rob and I. Dad drove the pickup with the 11ft. Wolverine camper, I drove my CJ7 and towed the two boats we would use. We went to a lake (Mountain Ash) we had went to the year before for the first time, where there was a primitive camp ground we set up in. We had the place to ourselves for a whole 10 days. We only had to share the fishing on the lakes in the area with a few loons. Fishing wasnât bad there but Rob and I had wander lust so we pulled my boat from the water and drove down a two track logging road to another lake nearby. We couldnât find the lake on the map of the area we had so we named it Rabbit Leg Lake. It had a narrow area near the trail where we launched the boat then went thru a narrow area that had a crook in it like a knee that opened up to a large area like the thigh of a rabbit leg. Rob and I fished the lake for half a day and caught a bunch of fish before we returned to camp for dinner and get set up to take the folks there that afternoon. We returned after dinner and cleaning up. We got the folks off in Dads boat then Rob and I lunched my boat. We hadnât trolled far when Rob said he had a snag. I shut the forward motion down by flipping in reverse so he could reel in line then the snag started moving at an angle away from the boat. That was no snag we decided. Rob kept working it and finally landed a very big Pike. I donât remember just how big but I think in double digits.
We caught a bunch of fish there many in the near double digit size. We visited that lake a couple times that trip. One other nearby lake we used the jeep to get to was round and shallow and we had to drag the boats about a hundred yards to get them in the water. On that drag path was a tree clawed by a bear about 9 feet high or higher. We caught a bunch of pike there but they were all little hammer handles size. I think we only visited that lake that one time. Two years later whe had a great time with our cousin Rick and Nick and Ricks two boys and a friend of the oldest.






 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Nice old pics !


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

May 1980 Opening week end of walleye season Ont. Canada found my brother and dad on a small remote lake. We were to be joined mid week by my hunting partner, his two sons, brother and a friend of the older son. 
This lake is back down a trail several miles off highway 129 it has an unapproved boat launch site and a camping site scattered around one end of the lake. We had been there for a week the year before and found the trail in no problem for a truck camper and boat trailer. This year how ever found that beavers had used part of the trail as a part of the dam. We stopped and check to see in there would be any problem finishing the trip back to the lake and deemed it passable. 
Once we got there we set about putting both boats we had brought in the lake and setting up our camp making sure we had room for the rest to join us. 
We put the minnow trap in the small stream that emptied in the lake near by. The next morning found us up bright an early fixing a breakfast of eggs and bacon. Bacon sure smells good cooking over an open fire. Soon the coffee was ready along with the eggs and bacon After quickly washing the dishes we hit the lake. To start off we just trolled at slow speed watching the fish finder to get an idea of the bottoms layout and the type of bottom. We caught a few walleyes a couple of white fish and some pike, nothing really big. Soon it was lunch time so we headed back to camp cleaned a couple of the pike then cut them into steaks for the big cast iron fry pan I liked. After lunch we went to the minnow trap to collect the catch of the evening and thru the night. We had a good supply of 2 inch to 4 inch minnows for the afternoon.. We went out to where a small island made a shallower warmer water area. Hooking a minnow on a treble hook just be hind the dorsal fin was how we used them attached a bobber to fit the size of the minnow and cast out. We were after some bigger pike. 10 to 25 pounderâs. 
We didnât catch any that big mostly the 3 to 5 pound range but good eating fish. 
The next day found us with some smaller minnows we had caught in the trap the night before off a stony point jigging for walleyes. Again noting huge but nice size eating fish many returned to fight another day. 
During the night My partner was supposed to come in so my brother and I took turns sleeping and listening to the CB. About 2:30 AM we finally heard them when they were close to 40 miles away yet by the road. We made a big pot of coffee so when they got there we would have some to shoot the breeze with. When they finally got there it was fast approaching day lite. 
We helped them get their camp set up and set some things out side the camper for the duration of the week. 
Breakfast was cooked and ate. We were informed the beaver dam had changed and a tail lite was broken off the boat trailer on their way in. We decided we would walk back to the beaver dam and get the tail lite and see how much more damage the beaver could do to the trail and leave if need be rather than get stranded in there. A very short walk down the trail put us in all kinds of mushrooms. Morels and the ones we called beef steaks. The youngest son was sent back to camp to get a plastic bag for us. He came back with a 30 gallon trash bag . By the time he arrived we had nearly 10 pounds gathered. And a whole 30 gallon trash bag full by the time we got to the tail lite and returned to camp. 
We decided to clean the shroons put them on ice first thing. Then it was time for a early lunch and then fishing. Dad and I took one boat with the sons friend, Norm, my brother Robb and the youngest son took the boat with out a motor while Rick and the oldest son took the third boat, towing Robb and Norm to where they wanted to fish. Every one had a great day of fishing and told the tales around the camp fire that evening. Norm reminded every one they should not stand up in the boats and said the lakes water was really cold. He said that you should go to the shore to relieve the bladder. 

Next morning after a big breakfast found us split up much the same as the day before. Dad and I decided to set up in the narrow spot of a bay the stream emptied into for big pike. Dad chose a bait casting outfit with a boron rod I had built during the winter. He also chose a big stick type bobber I had built where you can either loop the line to make it a fixed bobber or just run the line thru so it can slip. Dad chose the fixed bobber set up hooked a 2/3 inch minnow on the treble hook and cast out to the closest bank which was a good 40 yards away. 
Joel and I set up just about the same way only using spinning equipment. Wasnât to long and dad had some thing come in a take the minnow and start running with it. Dad set the hook and off to the races it went that fish wanted nothing to do with us. That boron rod was impressive made a note to build a couple more like it. Finally the fish started coming to the boat then charged under the boat. I quickly lifted the motor so the fish couldnât catch the line on it. We still hadnât seen the fish when it went under the boat but it surfaced with a splash on the opposite side of the boat and headed out into the main lake. The rod bend a nice arch then straightened up. The line had snapped, but we could see it as the fish swam away trailing that bobber. We set about trying to get the fish to take another bait but failed so we went to the camp for lunch. 
Every one does some thing at our camps. Some cleaned fish, some peeled taters others onions and some washed some shroons. 
I stuffed the fish with taters shroons and big chunks of onion then fully closed them up in alum foil laying them on hot coals at the edge of the fire. My dad is not one who likes shroons so I did a separate fish just for him. 
Once we were full of lunch we drank a last cup of coffee and retired to the boats for the afternoon fishing. 
Once again we got Norm and their boat set up where they wanted to be then dad and I decided to fish on the back side of an island that set just inside the bay from the main lake. 
Rick and his son decided they were going to set up there too only on the other side. Wasnât long after we got set up and our lines out we heard a whoop from Rick. They had hooked a big one trailing a bobber, dads bobber. Rick yelled it was coming our way so I grabbed the oars since the motor was tilted up and started oaring like all get out to get out of their way. I look to the front of the boat to see dad doubles in laughter. In between tears he said if I pulled the anchors I would make better time getting out of the way. Rickâs son finally got the fish worked up beside their boat and realized that it would not fit in any net any one had. Rick tried to lift it in their boat by hand but for some reason he couldnât, the fish took off on another run. Finally they had it coming straight into their boat but Rick said he did want any part of lifting the fish into the boat. I got beside them reached down and grabbed a hand full of gills with one hand then got a hand in the other set and lifted the fish into our boat. Only hook in the fish once in the boat was dads, Rickâs sons hooks were buried in the spring of dads bobber. We went back to the camp to get the big scales normally not used but carried since the 25 pound ones in the boat bottomed out. The big pike weighted 36.5 pounds. It was a monster. Iâll look for the pictures of dad and Nick posing with it soon. 

On the way home we had saved a day to fish Little Brevort lake off Worth road near Moran. There at that time was no limit on bull heads. We caught cleaned six 20 gallon Styrofoam coolers of them in one evening and a day. We fish fried them once we got home inviting a couple aunts and uncles. One of the best fishing trips I have ever been on. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The boat launch and the hay wagon


We were young men in boys bodies and having young boys minds. We worked on the farm like men doing all the same things our dad did only some times it was a struggle to keep up with dad. 
So how it came about that the youngest son of my dads youngest brother came to spend some time on the farm with us. I sure don't know how that ever came about because my dad and his younger brother never got along like oil and water. 
Any way the son was the same age as I was. He went to a big city school that had a swimming pool and a team he was on and was fairly good. they also lived close enough to farm country his family had a small farm tractor (JD model L) and equipment they had a big truck garden selling produce all summer in a side yard. 
He also belonged to the 4H in the area so at fair time he did many things there like back 2 wheel trailers around a course then a 4 wheel wagon too. 
He had just got a ribbon the week before he came to our place. 

Then one day we had an early morning down pour so the haying was done for the day. We decided to go fishing with an old steel row boat our aunt and uncle (different ones on my moms side)had given us when they bought a new Alum one. 
We loaded the boat on a hay rack on a wagon we also used to haul grain with so the deck was not fastened to the running gear. We went to a lake about 5 miles away that is deep and cold, has small mouth bass, rainbow trout and the normal assortment of pan fish. 
I wasn't about to let my fancy dandy cousin think he was the only one who could back a 4 wheel wagon. So Instead of pulling up to the launch unloading the boat I backed into the water which gets deep fast like 10 feet deep 3 feet off the bank. the boat started floating then the hay rack started floating away too. I was really glad my cousin was a real good swimmer too as by the time we finally got the hay rack on the running gear and out of the water the boat had drifted out a long way. 
He swam out and got the boat so we could go fish. 
I don't remember if we caught any fish or not that day. I do know we didn't keep the secret from dad we had floated the hay rack. He met us when we came back and said I hope you had a good time getting the hay rack back on the running gear. Seems we sat it on so it was to far back and it would have been a mess with a load of hay on it when the front tipped up for the under balanced deck. 

Carl died in March 2011 with cancer of the pancreas. He was living his dream on the shores of lake Huron hunting and fishing all the area around and had made a name as a small mouth fishing guide. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Borden Lake* 

Borden Lake was just a bit outside Chaplua Ont... It was a fairly big lake acre wise with a very primitive camping area and even worse boat launch area. We had visited it a few time on other trips, even though it had never gave up any big fish or great numbers we still would try to fish it on at least one of the two trips we took every year. One place you had to be careful about as there was a rock with a flat top that only stuck out of the water about an inch is seemed like and if there was much of a chop on the lake you just could not see it. It was about 1979 or 80 Rob I and dad went to Canada alone on one of the trips. We went to Borden Lake launched my tri hull with the 65HP merc engine and set the truck camper and trailer out of the way of others who might come to use the lake. We got in the boat and went out fishing for the day. Catch was poor at best no matter what method we used such as drifting trolling and others. 
We came in and fixed a lunch then hit the lake again with much the same results. We finished the day off with the idea we would try one more time for a while the next day. Next day bright and early we were on the lake again we had poor results in the first 4 hours so decided to load up and go someplace else. 
Dad had a 1975 Ford 350 Camper Special at the time we had mounted a spare tire carrier with a trailer hitch up front as it was easier to get a boat in the water pushing it in front of the truck rather than the rear with the camper hiding it. Any who I was the one doing the driving that time and some how managed to get the front tires of the truck over the shore lip. I really canât remember today if I had forgot to set the park brake or didnât set it hard enough or just drove over the lip. We got the boat loaded up and tried to back out with no luck. Decided we could push the boat trailer out a tiny bit and get a run at it which failed also. Finally we decided we needed to unhook the trailer and get the truck out, that also didnât work. We were about to start doing some digging of the shore line to get the truck out then unload the boat and get the trailer hooked back up when someone showed up with a 4x4. They towed us out and then the boat and trailer. We sure was happy to see them and them be able to help us. 

Ivanhoe Lake 
We left there and Went to Ivanhoe Lake that was an impoundment that had a Provincial Park camp ground near Foyet. Fishing there was always good in the past but that trip it was really awful there. Finally Rob and I broke out our ultra-light rigs and had dad run the boat along the weed near shore. We started catching hammer handle Pike enough to keep us busy and happy. We would catch enough 30 inchers to have fish for a meal. Finally about two days before we left for home we started catching some nice sized fish. I figure a front had went thru earlier in the week and the fish just were not biting. If I remember right that was the last trip to both Borden and Ivanhoe Lakes. 

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have been fishing for a couple weeks in Canada for several years. We started out fishing a lake for a week then coming home getting things in order then going back for a second week at an all-new lake. The new second lake in 1977 was Mountain Ash Lake, a nice camping area as long as you didnât want things like flush toilets for that matter even a toilet, no running water either unless you counted the creek that ran into the lake. The boat launch was firm but all gravel good enough for a small fishing boat wouldnât want to put in or take out a heavy fiberglass bass boat. The lake had a small about 2 to 3 acre area by the camp ground with an island in it then it opened up into a much bigger lake. We caught Pike, Walleye, perch, small mouth bass and white fish from it. We set minnow traps in the creek and caught all the live bait we could use, mostly minnows but crawfish too. Another nice thing was a logging road several miles off the main road that was at best primitive so not a lot of people were venturing back there, also off that road were trails to other lakes. One was about 100 acres and sort of shallow I think the deepest spot we found in the whole lake was 35 feet and not much of that either. Lots of weed grew in it and the pike were small hammer handles never the less a lot of fun to catch on ultra-light equipment and they seemed to bite when we were not catching fish any place else. The jeep road went to about 100 yard from the edge of it so you had to carry equipment into it. We would double up and drag the boats in. Another lake we called Rabbit Foot Lake as it was shaped sort of like the hip area of a rabbit then had the leg and foot part. 
Neither one of these lakes were on the maps of the area we had. Only way to it was by Jeep towing the trailer with one boat turned upside down inside the other. We caught some very big pike from that lake. We liked that set of lakes so well we returned to it several years more and even spent a couple weeks there at one time. Only lake we ever encountered a Land and forest agent of Canada who checked to make sure we had our fishing licenses and were abiding by the rules, one of which we felt silly but none the less their law was one rod and line per fisher person in the boat. At home we could at that time troll with two lines per person in the boat and these days 3 lines. 
Our last trip there was for the opening week of walleye season 1981. Rob, dad and I went up the day before and got the camp set up , Our cousin Rick his two sons, one sons friend and brother were to join us later. Rick drove in during the early morning darkness and lost a tail lite off his boat trailer crossing a area washed out a bit because of beavers damming up a stream close by the road. When day lite came and we had breakfast we decided to walk the road back and pick up the tail light and reinstall it. Just had went a short distance and we started finding beef steak Mushrooms along the trail. Sent one of the boys back for a plastic bag to put them in, we ended up with over just 30 pounds. Boy did they taste with our dinners and suppers of fish and potatoes cooked over an open fire. Dad caught the biggest fish of his life at that outing and lake. Rob caught a huge pike out of rabbit foot lake too. 

 Al


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I left home at 12 and had a small place, 14 acres and my sheep and cattle. Made some hay in the summer but fished near every day. It was a 3 mile hike to the falls on the little Luckiamute River at Falls City. I would fish along the way, coming and going at the good fishing holes. Then a couple more miles above the falls to get into the bigger cutthroat trout. 12" weren't uncommon then. These were very pink meat, tasted almost like salmon. I would smoke them and make candied salmon or Indian jerky with brown sugar or maple syrup if I had any. I still love fish, 2/3 of my meat diet is fish. Now I fish Wallowa Lake for Kokanee, Devils lake for perch, Columbia river for Sturgeon, Many of the coastal rivers for Steelhead and Salmon and 10 different farm and old mill ponds for bluegill and large mouth bass. I have a very small 12' boat with a battery powered trolling motor but my favorite fishing spot is about 4 miles above the falls near the old town of Blackrock, just across the road from our off grid cabin, fishing for cutthroat trout from the bank with an old cane pole that belonged to my Grandmother that her Dad gave to her when she was 12 in Arkansas over 100 years ago, no reel. Nothing better than a fresh caught cutthroat, gutted on the bank, cooked over an open fire, skin side down in a cast iron skillet with a dab of butter and salt and pepper. Eaten right out of the skillet so it stays nice and hot with a side of fried potato and fresh green onion....James


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Manistee river​ A friend said he and his dad were going to go fish the river for salmon which were running and asked if I wanted to go along. I said yes I would go, gathered up my gear for the next morningâs pick up. Arrived at the river early enough the fog was still lifting off the water. Fished up stream till we decided to build a camp fire and fix some lunch. After lunch we split up going our own way. I hit a bend with some deep water on the far side the outside of the bend. Caught one there a pretty good one that gave me a tussle for a bit. After he was beached I moved down river to another deep hole. I hooked up on a snag I could not get unhooked from so decided I could maybe wade a sand bar out to the snag and release my set up. Did fine going out and releasing my set up and started working back to the bank. All of a sudden I started feeling the sand washing out from under my feet and fast. Next thing the water is deep over my chest waders and I am going under water. Scared the hell out of me but lucky I kept my wits about me and was able to grab a root stick out of the bank, was able to pull myself up and out of the water. Took my waders off dumping the water out then put them on for the walk back to the camp.
Back at the camp I built the camp fire again and stood by it drying off when my friend and his dad returned. They got a good laugh out of my warming my butt and drying my jeans.
No we do not wear a belt on our waders when fishing a river people have been knowen to drown when the air in the waders kept their heads in the water.

 Al


----------



## idahome (Aug 16, 2016)

i have some fond memories of visiting hatcheries with my grandpas and cousins and seeing my first sturgeon out in hagerman idaho wow those things! also fished cascade idaho and up by weiser gotta love getting up before sunrise for a drive with the old guys of the family for some fishin i miss it and they are just about all gone now so i guess its my turn to teach a few youngins and make some memories


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Manistee river​ A friend said he and his dad were going to go fish the river for salmon which were running and asked if I wanted to go along. I said yes I would go, gathered up my gear for the next morningâs pick up. Arrived at the river early enough the fog was still lifting off the water. Fished up stream till we decided to build a camp fire and fix some lunch. After lunch we split up going our own way. I hit a bend with some deep water on the far side the outside of the bend. Caught one there a pretty good one that gave me a tussle for a bit. After he was beached I moved down river to another deep hole. I hooked up on a snag I could not get unhooked from so decided I could maybe wade a sand bar out to the snag and release my set up. Did fine going out and releasing my set up and started working back to the bank. All of a sudden I started feeling the sand washing out from under my feet and fast. Next thing the water is deep over my chest waders and I am going under water. Scared the hell out of me but lucky I kept my wits about me and was able to grab a root stick out of the bank, was able to pull myself up and out of the water. Took my waders off dumping the water out then put them on for the walk back to the camp.
> Back at the camp I built the camp fire again and stood by it drying off when my friend and his dad returned. They got a good laugh out of my warming my butt and drying my jeans.
> No we do not wear a belt on our waders when fishing a river people have been knowen to drown when the air in the waders kept their heads in the water.
> 
> Al



I know of a few trappers that keep a knife in a sheath that is secured to their suspenders and tucked inside their waders so that if they go in they have a way to cut out of the suspenders should they need to


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I know better than to be walking on a sand bar in the river now.

Indian Lake​ For some reason this lake has been a curse for me. It has a very good reputation for some great walleye fishing and there are other fish in the lake too.​ First time I visited the lake with the intent to fish it was Memorial day week end 1971 with my folks. We got there early Saturday morning after dad and I taking turns driving. We took the boat a 15' Safety mate tri hull to the boat launch and got it in the water, dad took the pick up and camper around to the camp site while I ran the boat around to the beach area just out the camper door. I had for got to put the drain plug in place so once I beached it, it filled with water. So much water that once I did get the plug in I and dad could not get it in deep enough water I could run it around the lake to drain it. dad and I hand bailed it enough to get it where we could run it around the lake to drain it. Drain plug is now kept on the tie down strap as a reminder.​ Once dad and I got the water out of the boat it was time for lunch. Once lunch was over we went out fishing. We caught a good mess of fish for supper but never did really find that sweet spot many lakes will have.​ During the night a storm came up wild winds that was a rocking the camper and rain a driving rain raising a din in the camper. A peek out the window at the lake showed some huge waves in the 2 and 3 foot range. Seen the waves crashing over the transom of the boat so I went out and turned the bow out to the waves and added a double anchor set up out in the lake a bit. That stopped the waves from crashing over the transom and filling the boat with water. It was a day of playing cards, reading and snacking all day. By late afternoon Saturday you could feel the air cooling off to the point we fired up the furnace in the camper. Wake up Sunday morning, wind had died down during the night figured we could go fish after breakfast. Peeked out the window and see 4 inches of snow on the ground and the boat is incased in ice.​ Decided may as well head home early as we were not going fishing after that cold front had went thru. After breakfast I wet out and poured warm water over the controls for the start and gear selector on the boat to free it from the ice. Ran it around to the boat launch got it loaded up pulling the drain plug as it started snowing again.​ Next time I went I had a bigger boat a 19 footer v bottom I had bought to fish Saginaw bay and Big and Little Bay DeNoc with.​ We were staying at our deer camp so Indian lake was not far away. The bay out the cabin door looked calm Early Saturday morning when my hunting partner and I headed out. Got to Indian lake and it was rough out there we never even unloaded the boat waves were at least 4 footers, Just the way the lake is layed out and wind direction can kick up some whooper waves in this big shallow lake 850 acre lake. I've tried the lake 2 more times and storms and big waves have kept me off. Have fished the Manistique North and south lakes instead.​ ​ 





 ​ [/img]http://www.waterwinterwonderland.com/images/aerial/indian_lake.jpg[/img]​ ​  Al​ ​ ​


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Alley - Please don't be offended, I know you have good intentions, but it is a real struggle to read these stories without some blank lines between paragraphs.


----------

